# Hair Algae or Rhizoclonium?



## coley24 (Dec 10, 2007)

I THINK it's hair algae but I just want to be sure. It grows longer than 3-4 inches which is what I've read but it isn't brown like rhizoclonium. I'd appreciate your opinions!

As far as the solution - I have plenty of other threads I can read without boring you with my tank specs


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Rhizoclonium will feel soft and slimy when you touch it, and hair algae will just feel...like hair algae:tongue:


----------



## coley24 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha, thanks  it isn't slimy at all so I guess it's hair algae...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any Amano Shrimp and/or Flourish Excel? Amano Shrimp sometimes eat it, and dosing Excel daily with a syringe will also help get rid of it.


----------



## coley24 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have cherries and dark green shrimp and they aren't interested in the stuff at all. I also have 5 SAE's and they don't touch it either. I was going to pick up some amanos this weekend to try them out. I got some excel last night so I'm going to see if that helps too. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Look at some algae guides for an ID. Just google aquarium algae guide and one should come up. . .


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

looks like clado


----------



## coley24 (Dec 10, 2007)

Really? I've looked at lots of pictures and it didn't look very similar. I don't know what it is but it's taking over and killing my moss. Everything I try makes it spread and seems to make the moss look worse  I thought a moss tank would be a little easier but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

first picture looks very much like clado.. 2nd picture could be hair.. you may have both.. congrats  i've been fighting clado for months now. been doing a lot of manual removal and making sure the CO2 levels are stable. It seems to have slowed its growth. Additionally, I lowered my light intensity over 4WPG to just over 2WPG and photoperiod of about 8 hours. Plants still grow fairly fast and look healthier than under the higher light. It's inspired me to go lower light in my new set up.


----------



## coley24 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha i also have GSA and green dust algae. i feel like i've won the algae lottery. i'm going to try to lower the wpg and see what happens...


----------

